# Anybody feed these ???



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Fish4dogs sea biscuits tiddlers ----or Twists ???? just wondering if i should order some as there is free P&P on them at the moment ,and did your dogs like them ?


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

We were given a large goodie bag from the diva dogs show we went to.
It had loads of fish4dogs goodies in them.
Prada did smell them and gave them a lick, but did't try it at all (then again she is really picky)
Gucci only ate the twists. I still have loads left over though, it isn't their favorite although I think they are quite healthy.
my pack's favorite treats are delli chicken/duck fillets from pets at home, wainwrights freeze dried chicken, ProReward Dog Treats Liver Tube and fishmongers fish chunks


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

My two go crazy for them - I usually feed the small squares rather than the twists, just a better size for my two really.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i might try the fishmongers fish chunks from pets at home first(only up the road ) to see if they like them,if they like smelly fish i'll get some fish4dogs i'm sure they must taste the same.Thanks ladies


----------

